# Which plants are dart frog proof?



## rafapepa (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey guys
just set up my 45x45x60 tall PDF viv - exciting stuff! I ordered some plants from dartfrog.co.uk and i was wanting to go to the garden centre tonight to get some more! I was thinking perhaps an anthurium possibly maybe another orchid and some creeping fig or something similar! Are the plants all safe for darts? 
Cheers!
Sandy


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

there should be a sticky on here for safe plants! if not it will be a sticky post on the habitiat section on here


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Non-Toxic Plants
ABELIA (Abelia grandiflora)
AFRICAN VIOLET (Saintpaulia ionantha)
SWEET ALYSSUM (Allyssum sp.)
ASPERAGUS FERN (Asperagus setaceus plumosus)
ASTER (Aster sp.)
BABY TEARS (Helxine soleirolii)
BIRD'S NEST FERN (Asplenium nidus)
BOSTON FERN (Nephrolepsis exalta)
BOTTLE BRUSH (Callistemom sp.)
BOUGANVlLLEA (Bouganvillea sp.)
BRlDAL VElL (Tripogandra multiflora)
BROMELIADS (Aechmea; Bilbergia; Cryptanthus; Vriesia, etc.)
CACTUS, SPINELESS (Astrophytum)
CAMELLIA (Camellia japonica)
COLEUS (Coleus sp.)
CORN PLANT (Dracaena fragrans)
CREEPING CHARLIE (Pilea nummulariifolia)*
CROTON (Codiaeum SP.)
DRACAENA (Dracaena SP.)
EMERALD RIPPLE (Peperomia caperata)
EUGENIA (Eugenia sp.)
FICUS TREE
FUSCHIA (Fuschia)
GERANIUM (Pelargonium sp.)
HEN AND CHICKS SUCCULENT (Echeveria imbricata)
HIBISCUS (Hibiscus rosa-sinensis)
HOYA (Hoya exotica)
ICEPLANT (Mesembryanthemum crystallinum)
IMPATIENS (Impatiens)
JADE PLANT (Crassula argentea)
JAPANESE ARALIA (Fatsia japonica)
JASMINE (Jasrninum officinale; J. grandiflorum)
LAVENDER (Lavandula officinalis)
MARIGOLD (Calendula offcinalis)
MONKEY PLANT (Ruellia makoyana)
MOTHER OF PEARL (Graptopetalum paraguayense)
NATAL PLUM (Carissa grandiflora)
PAINTED NETTLE (Coleus)
PALMS (Areca sp.)
PAMPAS GRASS (Cortaderia selloana)
PARLOR PALM (Chamaedorea elegans)
PEPEROMIA (Peperomia caperata)
PETUNIA (Petunia)
PHOENIX (Phoenix roebelenii)
PIGGYBACK PLANT (Tolmiea menziesii)
PILEA (Pilea sp.)
PINK POLKA-DOT PLANT (Hypoestes sanguinolenta)
PONYTAIL PLANT (Beaucarnea recurvata)
PRAYER PLANT (Maranta leuconeura)
PURPLE PASSION; PURPLE VELVET (Gynura aurantiaca)
SPIDER PLANT (Chlorophytum comosum)
STAGHORN FERN (Platycerium bifurcatum)
SWEDISH IVY (Plectranthus australis)
TREE MALLOW (Lavatera assurgentiflora)
UMBRELLA PLANT (Eriogonum umbrellum)

Edible Plants
ALFALFA Hay
BURDOCK
CLOVER leaves, stems
DANDELION leaves, flowerhead
FICUS (F. BENJAMINA) leaves
GERANIUMS flowers, leaves
GRAPES (NOT GRAPE IVYS) leaves, fruit
HIBISCUS flowers, leaves
LAMBS QUARTERS leaves
MALLOW young leaves
NASTURTIUM flowers, leaves
PEAVINE (NOT SWEETPEA) leaves
POTHOS leaves*
ROSES petals
SPIDER PLANT leaves
SPLIT-LEAF PHILODENDRON (MONSTERA) leaves - known safe for P.T. skinks*
VIOLETS (NOT AFRICAN VIOLETS) flowers, leaves - known safe for torts
WANDERING JEW (ZEBRINA SPP) leaves

Taken from the thread in caresheets!


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

"Dart frog proof"
This morning I am wishing I had made this thread!
My fat pumilio bastimentos has wrecked! her viv 
She has some how stomped down quite a few broms


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

A pumilio? Haha. That's mad.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

rafapepa said:


> Hey guys
> just set up my 45x45x60 tall PDF viv - exciting stuff! I ordered some plants from dartfrog.co.uk and i was wanting to go to the garden centre tonight to get some more! I was thinking perhaps an anthurium possibly maybe another orchid and some creeping fig or something similar! Are the plants all safe for darts?
> Cheers!
> Sandy


:welcome: (hey lizard I got to use the sign too lol) Orchids and Creeping figs do wonderfully in pdf vivs......would maybe advise against the anthurium as they produce tiny crystals from their blooms and leaves that can irritate frogs skin. 
If you are planning to get orchids - look for miniatures as normal orchids will get large for a 45x45x60.

Agreendream.........:lol2: I can't see ya tiny pums stomping on ya broms :lol2::lol2: me thinks its coz broms is a bit hit and miss when settling from replanting......huge amount will rot after a short period. But I could be wrong and you may have a mad plump stomping pum...so maybe you should pass her to me.....I'll rescue you from her pmt madness!!!


----------

